# Sous Vide as substitute for Cambro/cooler????



## travisty (May 6, 2017)

Hey everyone,
I smoked a brisket today which ended several hours before the time my guest we're arriving. Of course I went with the old towels and cooler trick which did just fine over the 6 hours, though the IT going in was 200 or so, and 148 when I unwrapped it. 

Anyway, anyone ever tried using in, or have thoughts on using souse vide as a substitute for a Cambro, or other temp holding method. (assuming you have a water bath, and vac bags sufficient to hold the meat in question). Say, set the SV to the exact ending IT, and wrap your meat in a vac bags, and into the bath. (as a note, when I wrap my brisket, I do so with butcher paper, than if I'm cooling, I wrap the whole butcher paper bundle in clear wrap before the towels for a cooler, so the o ly thing I'd be changing is putting it I to a water bath instead of a cooler/towels.  I can't think if any reason it wouldn't work, but wanted your thoughts? 

For your viewing pleasure, here is the Brisket I smoker up today. It was just a Prime point only. 













IMG_20170506_153019951.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 6, 2017





[/IMG]












IMG_20170506_153028406.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 6, 2017


















IMG_20170506_152650615.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2017)

No reason.SV shouldn't work. Holding cabinets are set to 140 and stay there all through service. I would not hold a brisket at the finished IT of 190+, it will keep cooking and get mushy. Hold at 140...JJ


----------

